# Lost paddle and booties on Animas



## jjpaylor (Mar 28, 2007)

I lost my paddle on the animas monday 5/21/07 going through corner pocket. White blades and Black shaft. My name and number is on it. Thanks for any beta. I also lost a pair of size 11 chola neoprene socks

Jeramiah Paylor
720-635-2684


----------



## jjpaylor (Mar 28, 2007)

Nevermind found it


----------

